# Leading Others Astray Through Misunderstanding.



## Quatchu (Apr 6, 2011)

Have you ever had one of those moments were you say something pertaining to the Bible and or the Gospel and you either don't communicate your point clearly or someone else misunderstands you.

Tonight i was at Bible Study and the topic of Faith and Science came up. I was trying to convey the idea that true science will not conflict with the Bible because the Bible is the infallible word of God and science is the study of God's creation. There are minor moments (and i stress minor) when we must reevaluate the human interpretation of certain minor passages the most prominent being these passages that have been used to support the theory of a flat earth. Now most people nowadays would not question the idea that the earth is round because we have seen pictures of the earth from space we have traveled around the world and not only does science support this but reality also of what we supports this.

And i fear that i may have been understood as saying that the Bible cannot be trust and a whole liberal approach in that we don't really know what the Bible means. Which if you knew me would be far from true.
As soon as I finished speaking I felt convicted that I might said something that was misunderstood and might lead other astray.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 6, 2011)

This sort of thing happens. Sounds like it wouldn't be too hard to fix. Ask a few others who were there how it sounded. If they were confused, then next time the group meets you might want to say something to clarify.

I do a lot of teaching and, even being prepared, this happens all the time. I often have to start a class by clarifying something that didn't come out right the time before. No biggie.

Now when I say something poorly to people I won't be seeing again, THAT'S frustrating.


----------



## Quatchu (Apr 7, 2011)

You are very right. I just hate saying something that is incoorect. as I take the Gospel seriously and would never want to accidentally put out misinformation. I tend to not be to versed in the faith and science topic, I tend to communicate ideas less easilly when i have not studied them properly. Ideas in theology or history I have little trouble communicating verbally. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## MMasztal (Apr 7, 2011)

To address your example more directly, the BIble does not teach a flat earth model. Isa 42:22 It is he who sits above the circle of the earth, and its inhabitants are like grasshoppers; who stretches out the heavens like a curtain, and spreads them like a tent to dwell in;

And remember, science is only a tool, not an actual entity itself. Many people often confuse that distinction. Further, without a God who orders the universe, science could not be conducted.


----------

